# كلمة احبك لمن تقال؟!!



## sara_tota (22 أكتوبر 2006)

كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟ 

كلمة أحبك ... ما اجملها من كلمة ولكن من يقولها بصدق 

كلمة عميقة المعنى... 

هل تحس بمعنى هذه الكلمة عندما تقال لك؟

مع الاسف لم نعد نعرف من الصادق الذي يعنى هذه الكلمة... 

صارت لا تعنى سوى المجاملة... 


لذلك اغلبنا يتسائل من يحبني..!! 

لا اعرف من يحبني ؟

لم يكونوا بالسابق فى حاجة لهذه العبارات 
لأنهم كانوا يكتفون بكلمة...أحبك.... 
ولا يشكون في صدقها لحظة واحده لأنها كانت تملك مكانه كبيره ومستوى راقي...... 

كلمة رائعة تحمل كل المعاني الجميلة في العالم ؟؟؟ 

فمعنى اني أحبك: 

انا احترمك 

انا مخلص لك 

انا احتاجك معي 

انت مميز جدا 

انت رائع في نظري 

قربك يكفيني 

انا افضلك على الاخرين 

انا افضلك على نفسي 

انا اخاف عليك 

انا افتقدك دائما 

تهمني مصلحتك 

اريد ان اراك دائما سعيد 

لااحب انا اراك حزينا 

أحب أن اساعدك في كل شيء 

انا موجود دائما عندما تحتاجني 

لا أحب ان اغضبك 

لا أحب ان اراك وانت تبكي 

يحزنني كل ما يحزنك 

أحب أن أقدم لك كل ما تحتاج اليه حتى اهم الاشياء بالنسبة لي 

انت في تفكيري دائما.... 

وغيرها الكثير ........ 

وهنا السؤال...! 

هل تقصد انت كل هذه المعاني عندما تقول لأحد:

أحبك و 
يا حبيبي 
او 
ياحبيبتي


لمن تهدى كلمة أحبك ؟ 

بكل صدق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



للامانه منقووووووووووووول:21: ​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*توتااااااااااااااااااااا جبتى كل الكلام بجد هوه ده الموضوع بجد هوه ده المعنى الصح*


----------



## sara_tota (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *توتااااااااااااااااااااا جبتى كل الكلام بجد هوه ده الموضوع بجد هوه ده المعنى الصح*




ربنا يخليكى يا رافعه من معنوياتى:smil12:​


----------



## sparrow (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*انا موجود دائما عندما تحتاجني
كلماتك كلها واقعية وصحيحة بس لاسف بقت نادرة الوجود  
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​ *


----------



## sara_tota (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسى سبارو على مرورك وردك

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*مش عارف بس انا دايما بقول حبيبى او حبيبتى
بس مش اقصد دة كلوا الا لما اقول بحبك ودى لشخص واحد بس *


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*لا جميل جدا وفعلا الحب يتقال لكل دول مع بعض انا بالنسبالي ماينفعش نشيل واحدة*
*شكرا ياسارة موضوعك جميل بجد*


----------



## tina_tina (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع فعلا يا سارة جميل جدا
ولكن مش معنى ان فى حد بيقولى الكلام ده انه بيحبنى ولكن ممكن للتقدير مش اكتر
فالكلمة الوحيدة اللى تعبر عن الحب دلوقتتتتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
هى انا بحبك
وميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*


tina_tina قال:



الموضوع فعلا يا سارة جميل جدا
ولكن مش معنى ان فى حد بيقولى الكلام ده انه بيحبنى ولكن ممكن للتقدير مش اكتر
فالكلمة الوحيدة اللى تعبر عن الحب دلوقتتتتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
هى انا بحبك
وميرسى على الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...


دى وجهة نظر فى بعض الطاء لان الحب مش مجرد مجاملة *


----------



## artamisss (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*  مابيتهيئليش   ان حد النهارده لما بيقول  احبك بيعنى كل الكلام والجمل الرائعه دى فعلا *


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * مابيتهيئليش ان حد النهارده لما بيقول احبك بيعنى كل الكلام والجمل الرائعه دى فعلا *


 
يبقى مافيش حد بيقولها ياديانا لانة لو مش بيعني الكلام دة
مايبقاش بيحب


----------



## girl_in_jesus (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*فعلا كلمه احبك تعنى كل دول وهو ده الحب الحقيقي فى كتير بيقولوها من غير ميعرفو معناها ده وده مش بيبقي حب

ربنا يبارك حياتك على الموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## sara_tota (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ميرسى ليكوا كلكوا على مروركم وردكم وكلامكم كله صح للاسف فعلا دلوقتى اغلب الناس بتقول بحبك او حبيبى وحبيبتى من غير ما تبقى قاصده المعنى الاساسى بتاعها ودى فعلا حاجة سيئه جدا لان الواحد مبقاش حاسس بمعنى الكلمه ولا قادر يفرق هى بجد والا كلمه وخلاص:dntknw: 

وللاسف ان ده بقى فى اغلب الكلام مش بس الكلام ده:smil13: 

يللا هانعمل ايه:a82: 


ميرسى ليكوا كتير​


----------



## artamisss (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*  هو انا  بس عاوزة اعرف  الناس زمان  كانت  ايه الفرق بينها  وبينا  دلوقتى 
ليه بنضرب المثل  بحب الزمن اللى فات من 40 سنه كده نقول دولللل كانو بيحبوا صح 
طب ليه دلوقتى مفيش كده *


----------



## ramyghobrial (30 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * هو انا بس عاوزة اعرف الناس زمان كانت ايه الفرق بينها وبينا دلوقتى *
> *ليه بنضرب المثل بحب الزمن اللى فات من 40 سنه كده نقول دولللل كانو بيحبوا صح *
> *طب ليه دلوقتى مفيش كده *


 
حجة البليد بقة ياديانا


----------



## tina_tina (30 أكتوبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> حجة البليد بقة ياديانا


 
لا يا رامى هى مش حجة البليد ولا حاجة 
هو الموضوع وما فيه ان زمان مكنش فيه الانفتاح الكبير الموجود دلوقتى 
يعنى معتقدش كان فى زمان ممكن الاولاد يتكلموا مع البنات عادى ومنتهة البساطة اللى احنا فيها دلوقتى واعيدها تانى مكنش موجود الانفتاح ده خالص 
فكان مجرد ان الولد يقول للبنت انه بيحبها (سواء كان حب حقيقى ولا لأ ) لكن بتوصل بمعناها الحقيقى او الحرفى
مش زى دلوقتى خالص من هب ودب يقولك ازيك ياحبيبى ولا ياروح قلبى
 
:mus25:​​​


----------



## oesi no (31 أكتوبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> * هو انا بس عاوزة اعرف الناس زمان كانت ايه الفرق بينها وبينا دلوقتى *
> *ليه بنضرب المثل بحب الزمن اللى فات من 40 سنه كده نقول دولللل كانو بيحبوا صح *
> *طب ليه دلوقتى مفيش كده *


الفرق بسيط خالص ياديانا 
زمان 
كانت كل المعانى السابقة موجودة فى الكلمة فقط 
فمشغوليات الحياة بالنسبة لهم كانت عاديه او بمعنى اصح معقولة 
فكان لا يهتم بالوقت او بالمكان المهم الحب 
والحب فقط اى الحب للحب 


دلوقتى
كل المعانى برضك موجودة بس مش فى الكلمة بس فنحن نحتاج الى الافعال لاثبات تلك الكلمة 
مشغوليات الحياة كثيرة جدااااااا 
فلا يهتم الانسان العملى بالحب 
وان اهتم بالحب فسيضيع منه شئ ما 
حياته الروحيه دراسته فلوسه اى حاجة ممكن تضيع منه 
الحب دلوقتى ممكن يكون تمثيليه علشان مصلحه 
ممكن يكون تقضية وقت
ممكن يكون اى حاجة 
وعلى اى شكل 


علشان كدة الحب زمان كان اصدق واعمق


----------



## ميريت (31 أكتوبر 2006)

كلمه بحبك ديما بتتهدي للشخص الي ميستهلهاش

محدش عاد بيقدر المشاعر

بقت موضه قديمه


----------



## بيرهبس (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

:CENTER]

!!! كلمة أحبك ... ما اجملها من كلمة ولكن من يقولها بصدق 

كلمة عميقة المعنى... 

هل تحس بمعنى هذه الكلمة عندما تقال لك؟؟؟

مع الاسف لم نعد نعرف من الصادق الذي يعنى هذه الكلمة

صارت لا تعنى سوى المجاملة 


لذلك اغلبنا يتسائل من يحبني ؟؟ 

لا اعرف من يحبني ؟؟؟ 

لم يكونوا بالسابق فى حاجة لهذه العبارات

لأنهم كانوا يكتفون بكلمة...أحبك

ولا يشكون في صدقها لحظة واحده لأنها كانت تملك مكانه كبيره

ومستوى راقي 


كلمة رائعة تحمل كل المعاني الجميلة في العالم 

فمعنى اني أحبك 

انا احترمك 

انا مخلص لك 

انا احتاجك معي 

انت مميز جدا 

انت رائع في نظري 

قربك يكفيني 

انا افضلك على الاخرين 

انا افضلك على نفسي 

انا اخاف عليك 

انا افتقدك دائما 

تهمني مصلحتك 

اريد ان اراك دائما سعيد 

لا احب انا اراك حزينا 

احب ان اساعدك في كل شيء 

انا موجود دائما عندما تحتاجني 

لا احب ان اغضبك 

لا احب ان اراك وانت تبكي 

يحزنني كل ما يحزنك 

احب ان اقدم لك كل ما تحتاج اليه حتى اهم الاشياء بالنسبة لي 

انت في تفكيري دائما 

وغيرهاااااااا الكثير
وهنا السؤال؟؟؟؟

هل تقصد انت كل هذه المعاني عندما تقول لأحد

أحبك 

او

يا حبيبي

او

ياحبيبتي

أخى أختى 




في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا 
أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب

:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:[/CENTER]


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

*كلمات حلوة ومعناها أحلى 

أصحاب الحب الحقيقي متوارون الآن 

لأنهم لا يظهرون وسط زيف هذا العالم 

لكن فتش عنهم تجدهم  ... فهم كاللآلئ*


----------



## القيصر (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

ايه ده هو كل اللي يخطبوا يصير كلامهم عسل كده
هههههههههه
بهزر معاكي
بجد كلامك معبر  و بوضح المعنى الحقيقي لمعنى الحب
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## christ my lord (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

*بجد كلمات رائعة وفعلا لا يوجد حب اعظم من محبة الله*​


----------



## micheal_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

اية الكلام الحلو دة 
بس انا عن نفسى لما افكر اقول لوحدة كلمة احبك فانا فعلا اقصد كل هذه المعانى الجميلة والرقيقة واكثر منها
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## red_pansy (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

*موضوعك روعه يابنت الفادى *
*فعلا حب ربنا أعظم حب*
*"كما أحبنى أبى،أحببتكم أنا ، اثبتوا فى محبتى"*
*( يو9:15)*​


----------



## RAshA_83 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

*شووووووكراااا حبيبتي على الموضوع الحلووووو
فعلا اعظم انوانع الحب كان حب الله لنا
حين قدم ابنه الوحيد كفارة لخطايانا
الرب يباركك ويحفظك *​


----------



## Kiril (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

كلمة احبك تطلع لربنا 
كلمة بحبك تطلع لبابا و ماما و كل الناس علي اختلاف انواعهم
فهي اول ثمار الروح القدس


----------



## amjad-ri (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

مع الاسف لم نعد نعرف من الصادق الذي يعنى هذه الكلمة

صارت لا تعنى سوى المجاملة


----------



## amjad-ri (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

[cقلتها مرة لمن احببت لكن داءمن القلب يخدع لكن مهما فعلت سوف اضل احبها لان حبي كان صادقا بمعنا الكلمةenter]​[/center]


----------



## totty (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كلمة أحبك لمن تقال ؟*

_موضوعك جميييييييييييييييييل 
يا بنت الفادى
وفعلا ممفيش اعظم من هذا الحب العظيم
ميرسى ليكى اوى
ربنا يعوضك_​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*

كلمة أحبك ... ما اجملها من كلمة ولكن من يقولها بصدق

كلمة عميقة المعنى...

هل تحس بمعنى هذه الكلمة عندما تقال لك؟؟؟

مع الاسف لم نعد نعرف من الصادق الذي يعنى هذه الكلمة

صارت لا تعنى سوى المجاملة


لذلك اغلبنا يتسائل من يحبني ؟؟

لا اعرف من يحبني ؟؟؟

لم يكونوا بالسابق فى حاجة لهذه العبارات

لأنهم كانوا يكتفون بكلمة...أحبك

ولا يشكون في صدقها لحظة واحده لأنها كانت تملك مكانه كبيره

ومستوى راقي


كلمة رائعة تحمل كل المعاني الجميلة في العالم

فمعنى اني أحبك

انا احترمك

انا مخلص لك

انا احتاجك معي

انت مميز جدا

انت رائع في نظري

قربك يكفيني

انا افضلك على الاخرين

انا افضلك على نفسي

انا اخاف عليك

انا افتقدك دائما

تهمني مصلحتك

اريد ان اراك دائما سعيد

لا احب انا اراك حزينا

احب ان اساعدك في كل شيء

انا موجود دائما عندما تحتاجني

لا احب ان اغضبك

لا احب ان اراك وانت تبكي

يحزنني كل ما يحزنك

احب ان اقدم لك كل ما تحتاج اليه حتى اهم الاشياء بالنسبة لي

انت في تفكيري دائما

وغيرهاااااااا الكثير
وهنا السؤال؟؟؟؟

هل تقصد انت كل هذه المعاني عندما تقول لأحد

أحبك

او

يا حبيبي

او

ياحبيبتي

أخى أختى




في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب


منقول​


----------



## monmooon (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*

*في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب​*
*جميل اوى الكلام ده 
ربنا يباركك يامرمروة ياقمرررررر​*


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*

كلام حلو كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فونتالولو (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*

*سلام الرب يسوع 
كلام جميل حقا يا مرموره 
 بجد بس ليه التشائم ده 
في ناس كتير بتحب 
طبعا ديه محبه غير محبه الله
لانه لايوجد محبه زي محبه الرب يسوع لينا *


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*



في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب



موضوع رائع جداااا يا مرمورة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*


في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب
​
وصلتى الفكره الاساسيه

( محبه الله 9 بأسلوب وطريقه جميله

شكرا جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*



monmooon قال:


> *في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا​*
> *أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب*​
> *جميل اوى الكلام ده *
> 
> _*ربنا يباركك يامرمروة ياقمرررررر*_​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*

في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب

*كلام 100 100*​


----------



## وليم تل (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*

شكرا مرمورة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*



ارووجة قال:


> كلام حلو كتير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع *
> *كلام جميل حقا يا مرموره *
> *بجد بس ليه التشائم ده *
> *في ناس كتير بتحب *
> ...


 

اه في كتير بيحبوا
لكن نادر لما تلاقي في حد بيحب بجد
ربنا هو منبع الحب
ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*



كليمو قال:


> في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
> أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب
> 
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل كليمو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*



النهيسى قال:


> في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
> أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب​
> 
> وصلتى الفكره الاساسيه​
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك المتميز دائما
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*



marcelino قال:


> في النهاية لا يوجد حب كامل مثل حب الله لنا
> 
> أحبك لأنك تستحق هذا الحب​
> 
> *كلام 100 100*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا مارسلينو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يناير 2010)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*

كلام ممتاز جداجدا 
ميرسى لك مرمورة 
فعلا دلوقتى الكل يقول انا بحبك كانها كلمة سهلة ومجاملة 
لكن الحب اللى متاكدين منه هو حب ربنا 
ميرسى لك ياقمر
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمورة
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​


 

ميرسي لمرورك وليم
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## tena_tntn (21 يناير 2010)

*رد: كلمة أحبـــــــــــــــــــك لمن تقال ؟*

*موضوع جميل 
شكرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (22 يناير 2010)

_*




*__*



*__*الحب ما أروعها من كلمات....عندما تسمعها من انسان عزيز عليك وتعلم أنه يقولها بصدق 
ولكن في زماننا لانعلم من يقولها بصدق فلقد أصبح الكل يقول أحبك مجرد كلمة تخرج من أفواههم.....
فعلى أي منا ألا يتسرع بلفظ تلك الكلمه الا بعد التاكد من ذلك ....لأن أي منا قد يفتن بشخص ما ويعجب به وليس معنى ذلك أنه يحبه وانما هي مجرد مشاعر اعترته في تلك الفترة .....
مع تمنياتي للجميع بحب صادق من القلب.............*_


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (22 يناير 2010)

الحب ما أروعها من كلمات....عندما تسمعها من انسان عزيز عليك وتعلم أنه يقولها بصدق 
ولكن في زماننا لانعلم من يقولها بصدق فلقد أصبح الكل يقول أحبك مجرد كلمة تخرج من أفواههم.....
فعلى أي منا ألا يتسرع بلفظ تلك الكلمه الا بعد التاكد من ذلك ....لأن أي منا قد يفتن بشخص ما ويعجب به وليس معنى ذلك أنه يحبه وانما هي مجرد مشاعر اعترته في تلك الفترة .....
مع تمنياتي للجميع بحب صادق من القلب.............​


----------



## عاشقه فلسطين (22 يناير 2010)

عاشقه فلسطين​


----------



## مريومه الاموره (22 يناير 2010)

جميل قوى بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد الفنان (23 يناير 2010)

كلمات جميلة    بس الحب من نظري  باب موصود طريق مسدود بعض وهم وسراب شئ غير موجود     مفيش حد ينفع اقلة كلمة              احبك                 سعيد الفنان


----------

